
3001SQ – Space Colonisation with Programmable Spacecraft - kiyanwang
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sdmv/3001sq-space-colonisation-with-programmable-spacec
======
kiyanwang
Whilst this project is looking for funding, that's not what I found
interesting about this. It's the fact that the simulation itself allows
players to programme their own ships systems; which has all sorts of
implications for customisation, sharing etc.

